
Best paid email hosting service in 2019? - miles
Is there a paid email hosting service along the lines of easyDNS for domains or Tarsnap for backups? Something clean and geek-friendly with excellent spam filtering and reliable delivery?<p>Looking for an alternative to Rackspace (due to poor spam filtering of late as well as the general change in direction[0]), FastMail (due to TAAB[1]), and G Suite (which I already use for another domain).<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19288905<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18654434
======
mtmail
We switched to [https://runbox.com/](https://runbox.com/) Small company,
employee-owned, they do email only. [https://runbox.com/about/company-
values/](https://runbox.com/about/company-values/) Our previous hoster started
adding more an more servies, newsletter, upselling marketing and SEO services
while the support got worse over the years.

~~~
SnaKeZ
+1 for Runbox

------
burgerzzz
Fastmail has been working swimmingly for me over the last several years.

~~~
fred_is_fred
How does Fastmail do with spam filtering?

~~~
lighthazard
Not as good as Google's :(.

~~~
shstalwart
Going on two years with fastmail, I get zero spam. I'd say its good enough.

------
fghtr
[https://posteo.de](https://posteo.de)

Based in Germany. 1 euro/month for 2 GB. Green energy. 3 aliases included.
Anonymous payment with a post letter. Comprehensive encryption.

(happy user)

Upd: Free Javascript as confirmed by FSF:
[https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/fsf-javascript-
guideline...](https://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/fsf-javascript-guidelines-
picked-up-by-posteo-webmail)

Other recommendations by the FSF: [https://www.fsf.org/resources/webmail-
systems](https://www.fsf.org/resources/webmail-systems)

~~~
stupidperson
Green energy in Germany.. this is coal + Russian gas, right? Unless exactly
the right amount of wind is blowing.

------
jszymborski
Enjoying mailbox.org's feature set :)

Webmail UI is just OK, but that's a non-issue if you use
Thunderbird/Outlook/etc...

------
prashnts
I’v been happily using Migadu.com for a couple years now. Few spams do make
it, but it’s affordable and very generous with their plans.

~~~
jazoom
How is their deliverability? They had trouble with that back when I first
checked them out.

~~~
prashnts
I don’t send many emails, but/so it’s never been an issue for me — I don’t
really know how they compare with others.

~~~
jazoom
It wasn't about sending many emails. Many of the few test emails I sent ended
up in spam. They were struggling with the issues of being a new email
provider.

------
tmaly
At my day job we recently switched to Outlook Office 365. The app for my phone
works fantastic. Also the web interface is amazing. We were previously doing
our own, but squirrel mail or horde were just too painful

~~~
usr1106
At a previous job we used o365 calendar. It was extremely confusing. A company
with 90% of experienced software developers/geeks/hackers could not use it.
(Yeah, the choice had been made by marketing/HR)

~~~
tmaly
I remember using Calendar as an intern at Intel in the 90s. What I liked was
the ability to schedule conference rooms with it.

I find it very intuitive to use.

What part did you find most confusing?

------
ZohoMailSupport
@miles, you can try out Zoho Mail ( [https://www.zoho.com/mail/zohomail-
pricing.html](https://www.zoho.com/mail/zohomail-pricing.html) ). We have free
edition and also Trial option for Paid edition. You can even configure Split
Delivery during evaluation wherein you can have some mailboxes hosted in Zoho
and the rest in your existing mail system. Refer to
[https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/adminconsole/email-
routing.ht...](https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/adminconsole/email-routing.html)
for detailed instructions. I have listed some of the articles which might be
of interest to you :

Features -
[https://www.zoho.com/mail/features.html](https://www.zoho.com/mail/features.html)
Security -
[https://www.zoho.com/mail/security.html](https://www.zoho.com/mail/security.html)
Ad free and Privacy policy -
[https://www.zoho.com/privacy.html](https://www.zoho.com/privacy.html)
Advanced Spam Control Settings -
[https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/adminconsole/organization-
spa...](https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/adminconsole/organization-spam-
control.html) Delivery status indicator -
[https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/email-
status.html](https://www.zoho.com/mail/help/email-status.html)

You can reach us through
[https://www.zoho.com/mail/contact.html](https://www.zoho.com/mail/contact.html)
for any assistance.

------
burlesona
Has anyone here used Helm? ([https://thehelm.com/](https://thehelm.com/))

I love the concept of having my own little email box and their VPN system
seems to handle most of the ISP issues with this approach, but I’ve been
reluctant to test it out given the upfront cost.

Curious is anyone here has experience with it... care to share?

~~~
cjbprime
Here's a recent review I saw: [https://theintercept.com/2019/04/30/helm-email-
server/](https://theintercept.com/2019/04/30/helm-email-server/)

------
quickthrower2
I use Zoho. For about 20 bucks a year I can add unlimited domains and the UI
is quite nice. I use catchalls with rules so I can have a different email
address for every login and every subscription.

------
unstatusthequo
ProtonMail

~~~
LeoPanthera
No support for IMAP or SMTP is a dealbreaker for me.

~~~
reyuzenfold
They have a bridge application you can run on you computer to use with local
mail clients. I understand the reasoning for not having it normally, but it is
rather annoying.

------
lowdose
Gsuite hands down!

------
O365
Office365/exchange online

------
O365
O365/Exchange Online

[https://products.office.com/en-us/business/compare-more-
offi...](https://products.office.com/en-us/business/compare-more-
office-365-for-business-plans)

~~~
gesman
Your username ensures that you have no affiliation with Office 365.

